# Natural Slingshot In Olive Wood "Square"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum Friends!!!

I present here my latest homemade one, carved in a natural fork of wild olive wood (Olea europaea sylvestris). It is a very fine wood to carve, very pliable, yet strong and dense.

I've called it "Square" because of its "squarish" profile and straight lines. It was finished with linseed oil and some coats of "Encerite" wax, a very fine portuguese brand of wood waxes.

I'm quite undecided if I should put some flatbands or tubes on this one, hence the lack of pictures with "rubber power" on it! 

Hope you folks like it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Cómo sería mi amigo? Moito bonito! se ve muy chula esa maderita de olivo y super consistente y bien apretado el grano. se me afigura muy similar a la madera de tejocote y a la de guayabo en cuanto a consistencia se refiere. Y es increible cuanto conford aportan esas facetas a la hora de empuñarlas en la mano, apoco no?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful work my friend!

The olive has some very nice grain!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Cómo sería mi amigo? Moito bonito! se ve muy chula esa maderita de olivo y super consistente y bien apretado el grano. se me afigura muy similar a la madera de tejocote y a la de guayabo en cuanto a consistencia se refiere. Y es increible cuanto conford aportan esas facetas a la hora de empuñarlas en la mano, apoco no?


Muchissimas Gracias!!!

Tu comentários siempre muy gentiles!!!

La pieza és muy fuerte! Madera de olivo es una materia muy buena!!

Gracias por mirar, compañero!!

Saludos ...Q

p.s. Felicitaciones por lo México y su excelente partido contra Brasil!! Que portero y equipazo tienes!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Beautiful work my friend!
> 
> The olive has some very nice grain!!


Thank you so much, Rockslinger!!! :wave:

I'm so glad you've liked it!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Holy fork with traditional Portuguese finishing~ what else there to say.... :wub:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Really fine! The angles can be so pleasing to the eye and in the hand.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This came out awesome!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A work of art as always !


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks Awesome As Usual! I Think It Would Look Nice With Flats!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

She is a stunner!


----------



## Freeky (Apr 17, 2014)

I always really love your work dude, it's awesome !


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Bom trabalho!!, as linhas de construção dão-lhe um ar muito apelativo e tornam-na linda 

SSPT...


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I really fell in love with your new Style.

This one reminds me of the facets of a stealth-airplane or a diamond 

Very nice and clean job Q!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Very sweet lines!

Love that one!

Great job Master Q!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

The Midas touch. Everything you touch is a gold medal. Thank you for sharing another beauty, Master Q.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh Yeah! Q strikes again! Q doesn't just carves, he Qarves, and in the end every fork is a qonquest.

Right on Sir.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW like a airstream proved design so cool looks comfy really really nice slingshot 
Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very, very lovely!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Very beautiful! Olive wood is my favorite.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Holy fork with traditional Portuguese finishing~ what else there to say.... :wub:


LOL!! Thanks for your positive feedback, E~Shot!!

Hope everything's fine, dear friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Rayshot said:


> Really fine! The angles can be so pleasing to the eye and in the hand.


Thanks a lot, Ray!!!

Those angles give a nice and firm grip, without hurting your hand during the draw.

At least for my holding style, which is index/thumb support, frame sideways.

Cheers, my friend!!!

Q



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> This came out awesome!


Many thanks for your comment, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



treefork said:


> A work of art as always !


Gosh, sir...

You exaggerate  But THANK YOU so much!!

Cheers ...Q



ryguy27 said:


> Looks Awesome As Usual! I Think It Would Look Nice With Flats!


Thanks Ryguy27!!

As a mere fact, I've tried it already with flats on. They look functional too!!

Real shooting test is scheduled for this upcoming weekend!

Cheers ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> She is a stunner!


Thank you so much, sir!!!

Always a pleasure to receive your feedback!

Cheers ...Q



Freeky said:


> I always really love your work dude, it's awesome !


Thank you so much, Freeky!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q



slingshooterPT said:


> Bom trabalho!!, as linhas de construção dão-lhe um ar muito apelativo e tornam-na linda
> 
> SSPT...


Muito obrigado por apreciar, meu amigo!!!

Um abraço!!!

Q



AnTrAxX said:


> I really fell in love with your new Style.
> 
> This one reminds me of the facets of a stealth-airplane or a diamond
> 
> Very nice and clean job Q!


Wow AnTrAxX!!

You flatter me, sir!! THANK YOU so much for your nice review!!

This is a winning design for me, but I'll try in the future to develop it further!

Cheers ...Q



carboncopy said:


> Very sweet lines!
> 
> Love that one!
> 
> Great job Master Q!


My friend Carboncopy!!

Thank you so much for your comment!!! I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> The Midas touch. Everything you touch is a gold medal. Thank you for sharing another beauty, Master Q.


LOL!!!  Only thing I've tried to change and didn't result was water into wine!!!

THANK YOU so much for your always IMPORTANT feedback on my works, "Master" Green!!! This one had your help too!!

You rule, sir!!!

Cheers ...Q



quarterinmynose said:


> Oh Yeah! Q strikes again! Q doesn't just carves, he Qarves, and in the end every fork is a qonquest.
> 
> Right on Sir.


From a "Q" to another "Q"...

MANY, MANY THANKS!!

The only one missing is "Q" from James Bond's movies!! LOL!! But even him couldn't top your genius, QIMN! 

By the way, did you know that the "Square" is sister to your olive one?? They came from the very same tree!

Cheers ...Q



leon13 said:


> WOW like a airstream proved design so cool looks comfy really really nice slingshot
> Cheers


Thank you so much, Leon!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q



Charles said:


> Very, very lovely!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks a LOT, Charles!!

Hope the "Thanos" is serving you well, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Neo Catapults said:


> Very beautiful! Olive wood is my favorite.


Thanks Neo!!!

Being a Greek, I know your feeling towards olive wood!! It is an AWESOME material indeed!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Gods' delicacy,

these lines and flavors, overcomes the Iberian one 5 j.

Impressive "Q", these reaching the eternal maturity :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Gods' delicacy,
> 
> these lines and flavors, overcomes the Iberian one 5 j.
> 
> Impressive "Q", these reaching the eternal maturity :bowdown:


My amigo Alfredo!!

Eres muy gentil, como siempre!!! :wave:

Muchas gracias por tu comentario!!!

Hasta nuestro rencontro, maestro!

...Un saludo

Q


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the fork shape. Well done.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

QMAN!!!!!!!! Don't know how i missed this beauty.... but alas she has not eluded me for long! What a gem you've placed here for us to gaze upon!!!!!!!! I really like this one dude  It cant be easy to carve such perfect lines, and you make it look like a piece of cake! Great job my friend, gorgeous fork as always!

PS- USA vs Portugal in WORLD CUP today!!!!!!!!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

indeed lovely&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I love the fork shape. Well done.


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> QMAN!!!!!!!! Don't know how i missed this beauty.... but alas she has not eluded me for long! What a gem you've placed here for us to gaze upon!!!!!!!! I really like this one dude  It cant be easy to carve such perfect lines, and you make it look like a piece of cake! Great job my friend, gorgeous fork as always!
> 
> PS- USA vs Portugal in WORLD CUP today!!!!!!!!


My dear sir!!!

I guess our recent paths are somewhat disconnected!! I missed your comment too  LOL!!

Lately, It's been difficult to be on the forums, due to my work!! And I know your life and the new house don't give you also much room to our hobby!!

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for your always SPLENDID replies!! You're the man!!!

By the way, CONGRATULATIONS to the US team!! :banana: You are almost on the next phase ...only a small miracle could save Portugal now!!

Cheers ...Q



LBH2 said:


> indeed lovely&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


Thank you so much, LBH2!!!

Cheers ...Q



Y+shooter said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you my friend!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Q,

You made an outstanding piece again! Congratulations!

I really like edgy designs. It's definitely not the easiest way to describe a form, but if the shaping is successful the whole form can be built up from these "power lines". As an output it is so readable and recognizable. You made a great job on organizing the flow of these edges! My favorite areas on your slingshot are the tips and the end of the grip. Where lines are softened up and making a clean joint as they connect. Simply drives the eyes!

Hope I can see more from You with this style 

Bests,

Tremo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Q,
> 
> You made an outstanding piece again! Congratulations!
> 
> ...


My friend!!

Thank you so much for this AMAZING review!! So nice to receive such feedback from an artist!! :wave:

I'm so glad you've liked it. I don't deserve such praise, but I did understood what you said regarding the ergonomics of this piece!!

I simply go along with my imagination and let my carving knife flow. Sometimes the wood lets himself to be carved, other times not! 

Many greetings, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

